# post impala y-bone's



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hey that first ones my pic!!!


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

how well have you guys noticed that works?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy: bUILDING A HARDTOP 64---How much for the "bone"...pm me and let me know,homie......The chrome plated one........


> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 17 2006, 08:01 PM~5791251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

the chrome one never worked. it needed just a little more bend, its hanging on carantos wall. i am sure he would make you one though


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh ok----how well do they keep the rear end in line when you locking the car up???


> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 18 2006, 09:37 AM~5794390
> *the chrome one never worked. it needed just a little more bend,  its hanging on carantos wall. i am sure he would make you one though
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

they work great just for a simple street setup, i built a few from caranto's design, worked great 14 inch cylinders


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 18 2006, 08:54 AM~5794525
> *they work great just for a simple street setup,  i built a few from caranto's design,  worked great 14 inch cylinders
> *


damm 14s? i figured it would bind the ujoints with 14s since it points the pinion down when u lock up, i just want some 12s and hate the shift u get and rolling down the road crooked sucks, so whats up with the crhome one, did it hit the pumpkin or something?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

found a couple more that have center mounts


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/kerrbss/DSC00759.jpg


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 18 2006, 08:37 AM~5794390
> *the chrome one never worked. it needed just a little more bend,  its hanging on carantos wall. i am sure he would make you one though
> *


why didnt it work? what did it hit? also how does this setup work for 3wheeling?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/kerrbss/DSC00760.jpg


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

i wanna see one locked up with the stock mounting points on the frame and rear end!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

me too, no one said how they work, if the side to side and 3 wheel ok, ect....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm doing it regardless It just seems practical to get rid of this rear end kick out


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 26 2006, 02:58 PM~5847459
> *I'm doing it regardless It just seems practical to get rid of this rear end kick out
> *


just buy mine......its the one in the last 2 pics.....the sweet one....im local come check it out.....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 26 2006, 02:45 PM~5847770
> *just buy mine......its the one in the last 2 pics.....the sweet one....im local come check it out.....
> *


its not even finished


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 26 2006, 05:45 PM~5847770
> *just buy mine......its the one in the last 2 pics.....the sweet one....im local come check it out.....
> *


How come ur aren't using it? And is it curved for the proper clearence of the pumpkin? I'll have it chromed in 2 days :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 26 2006, 04:37 PM~5848068
> *How come ur aren't using it? And is it curved for the proper clearence of the pumpkin? I'll have it chromed in 2 days :biggrin:
> *


im not using it cuz i dont have a car to put it on, i just like making shit :biggrin: , and yes it has the proper clearences, come see for ur self, i got a frame sitting in the garage you can see for urself......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 26 2006, 07:23 PM~5848286
> *im not using it cuz i dont have a car to put it on, i just like making shit :biggrin: , and yes it has the proper clearences, come see for ur self, i got a frame sitting in the garage you can see for urself......
> *


pm me the price I need it asap!!!


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

whatsup anton


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

How stable are these, I mean if you go around a corner fast does the rearend shift to the side, or is it held straight?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

it looks like it would bust a nice 3-wheel on one side but not on the other because it is offset. :dunno: seems like a good idea though since everything bolts to the factory mounts.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

It works fine. It will just allow the axle to pivot more when you hit three on a particular side.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jul 27 2006, 08:50 AM~5851948
> *It works fine.  It will just allow the axle to pivot more when you hit three on a particular side.
> *


thats what i was looking at, it looks like it might hit the driveshaft/pumpkin if you would 3 wheel the passernger side...i havent herd any feedback from someone useing this setup


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I would keep my panhard bar if I went with this setup to prevent side to side when driving


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 27 2006, 12:20 PM~5852859
> *I would keep my panhard bar if I went with this setup to prevent side to side when driving
> *


i suggested the same thing to my homie the other day, but he thinks the panhard bar will pull it to one side....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 26 2006, 08:51 PM~5849145
> *How stable are these, I mean if you go around a corner fast does the rearend shift to the side, or is it held straight?
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 27 2006, 12:06 PM~5853037
> *
> *


should be aight...


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 27 2006, 01:20 PM~5852859
> *I would keep my panhard bar if I went with this setup to prevent side to side when driving
> *



Your panhard bar will not work if you are using a 3-link, whishbone, slingshot or y-bone. These are made to go straight up and down keeping everything in line. The panhard bar's sole purpose for existance is to keep the axle from moving all over the place by keeping the axle on a radius to the point on the frame, where the panhard is mounted. The 3-link will want to stay centered while the panhard will try and push the axle to the left.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 27 2006, 11:22 AM~5852872
> *i suggested the same thing to my homie the other day, but he thinks the panhard bar will pull it to one side....
> *


lol, it does, thats the whole point behind the ybone, its to get rid on the rearend shift, the higher the car raises=the more shift u get


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

no pics of the famous slingshot that badass64 made??!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i did a slingshot along time ago, i want to give the ybone a try


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats all???


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 5 2006, 12:26 AM~5904328
> *thats all???
> *


i'm also interested in y-bones. what are the advantages / disadvantages between y-bones and wishbones? any blueprints available? where to get the parts to do it by myself?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Aug 4 2006, 05:07 PM~5904860
> *i'm also interested in y-bones. what are the advantages / disadvantages between y-bones and wishbones? any blueprints available? where to get the parts to do it by myself?
> *


the wish bone is way better.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 4 2006, 04:09 PM~5904875
> *the wish bone is way better.
> *


it depends what your after, u can do a ybone 100% bolt on, the slingshots require alot of fab work, i was wanting to give the ybone a try cuz im not after crazy lift or anything, just want to get rid of the pbar shifting


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

be honest has anyone with real street cars driven with a wishbone or y bone. im not talking down the street, off the trailer, into the pit, or a project. i mean driving on the freeway with a trunk full of batteries going into a turn and shit.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 4 2006, 07:50 PM~5905688
> *be honest has anyone with real street cars driven with a wishbone or y bone. im not talking down the street, off the trailer, into the pit, or a project. i mean driving on the freeway with a trunk full of batteries going into a turn and shit.
> *


yeah, mine had a slingshot set up with 4pumps and 8batts, all street baby!!! the only troubles i had was driveshaft issues, center support mostly


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 4 2006, 08:50 PM~5905688
> *be honest has anyone with real street cars driven with a wishbone or y bone. im not talking down the street, off the trailer, into the pit, or a project. i mean driving on the freeway with a trunk full of batteries going into a turn and shit.
> *


i know ron from blackmagic smashes in his 63 all the time freeway speeds havent been a problem for him


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

My duece has a slingshot from ron 12 batts 4 pump 13's I drive it every day, I had it over a 100 a couple times no promblems


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lovedaswitch_@Aug 5 2006, 11:41 AM~5908368
> *My duece has a slingshot from ron 12 batts 4 pump 13's I drive it every day, I had it over a 100 a couple times no promblems
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

We have about six people in our club with Ron's wishbones and the freeway, gas hopping' or every day smashing has never been a problem.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I like that the stock mounting point is used instead of cutting out the frame.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 5 2006, 02:53 PM~5908715
> *I like that the stock mounting point is used instead of cutting out the frame.
> *


ya you wouldnt want to have to modify a frame on a lifted car huh


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 5 2006, 02:01 PM~5908582
> *We have about six people in our club with Ron's wishbones and the freeway, gas hopping'  or every day smashing has never been a problem.
> *


really thats cool, i really would like to drive one before i do it personally because i already know with 12 batteries 4 pumps, wrapped frame, and 155-80-13s they sway from the factory i was just curious because i have a couple of trusted friends say they sway real bad over 40. thanks for the replies


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 5 2006, 03:29 PM~5908815
> *really thats cool, i really would like to drive one before i do it personally because i already know with 12 batteries 4 pumps, wrapped frame, and 155-80-13s they sway from the factory i was just curious because i have a couple of trusted friends say they sway real bad over 40. thanks for the replies
> *


hey Jimmy,... Ron drove the 63 on the freeway from his house across town to the shop everyday for quite a few weeks... so I guess I has to be somewhat stable. :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

how long cylinders are possible with y-bones? does a y-bone sway or not?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 5 2006, 02:29 PM~5908815
> *really thats cool, i really would like to drive one before i do it personally because i already know with 12 batteries 4 pumps, wrapped frame, and 155-80-13s they sway from the factory i was just curious because i have a couple of trusted friends say they sway real bad over 40. thanks for the replies
> *


mmm, the only sway i had was from the tires, what kind of bushings were they running?


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't have any sway and I am rnnin 14's.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 5 2006, 03:03 PM~5908732
> *ya you wouldnt want to have to modify a frame on a lifted car huh
> *


Yeah....That would fuck'n suck  ...............  I dont mind modifying at all. This just seems more practical for a daily or show car. For a hopper with a massive lock-up modifing the frame would be better .


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been running a slingshot for about 6 years. I have both of mine. I have 20" cylinders and the car lays bumper in the back, locks up crazy high, three wheels over 30" and when I get it tuned right, will bumper at 70"+. Oh yeah, I also drive on the freeway at 70+. If they are set up right they improve the way your low will handle.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 27 2006, 02:22 PM~5852872
> *i suggested the same thing to my homie the other day, but he thinks the panhard bar will pull it to one side....
> *


It will ......thats why it pulls in the first place.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't like the ones that mount on the center point of the axle opposed to the factory mounting postion. Seems to take away from the look of the car.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 7 2006, 06:03 PM~5917197
> *I don't like the ones that mount on the center point of the axle opposed to the factory mounting postion. Seems to take away from the look of the car.
> *


that's why i want to give a y-bone a try and don't want a slingshot.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 7 2006, 02:30 AM~5916339
> *I have been running a slingshot for about 6 years.  I have both of mine.  I have 20" cylinders and the car lays bumper in the back, locks up crazy high, three wheels over 30" and when I get it tuned right, will bumper at 70"+.  Oh yeah, I also drive on the freeway at 70+.  If they are set up right they improve the way your low will handle.
> *


you aint gotta lie fool its been sitting in the back yard the last 4 years. lol jp


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 8 2006, 07:34 AM~5923647
> *you aint gotta lie fool its been sitting in the back yard the last 4 years. lol jp
> *


Damn. Thats cold dude. Just because I dont throw away my rides and build new ones every year doesnt mean I cant build something. Yeah we have been out of the game a while. I was just letting everyone else catch up on impala suspensions. :biggrin: Now we got something new. I believe you saw it at Caspers, Laid out , locked up and three wheeled. Just gotta work in the new pitbull pumps and we will be on the bumper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 8 2006, 07:00 AM~5923729
> *Damn. Thats cold dude.  Just because I dont throw away my rides and build new ones every year doesnt mean I cant build something.  Yeah we have been out of the game a while.  I was just letting everyone else catch up on impala suspensions.   :biggrin: Now we got something new.  I believe you saw it at Caspers,  Laid out , locked up and three wheeled.  Just gotta work in the new pitbull pumps and we will be on the bumper.
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what happened to that qtr?

and I think the topic is about y-bones :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 8 2006, 03:17 PM~5925710
> *what happened to that qtr?
> 
> and I think the topic is about y-bones :biggrin:
> *


yes  theres tons of slingshot topics on here already, Y bones only please...


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 8 2006, 11:36 PM~5926397
> *yes   theres tons of slingshot topics on here already, Y bones only please...
> *


i saw a y-bone on "certified gangster" and i love it. does anybody have some infos how did it and what do i need to build it?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 8 2006, 07:00 AM~5923729
> *Damn. Thats cold dude.  Just because I dont throw away my rides and build new ones every year doesnt mean I cant build something.  Yeah we have been out of the game a while.  I was just letting everyone else catch up on impala suspensions.  :biggrin: Now we got something new.  I believe you saw it at Caspers,  Laid out , locked up and three wheeled.  Just gotta work in the new pitbull pumps and we will be on the bumper.
> *


shit the only problem in casper was the switch man, and its not every year for us its every 2 years :biggrin: so what does that mean i have something new for next year. hhhhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 8 2006, 02:17 PM~5925710
> *what happened to that qtr?
> 
> and I think the topic is about y-bones :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah quarter panel buckled. Cracked the frame. New frame for next year though. And Tommy you always got something new comming out. Cant wait to see it. How about a little peek, is it a 64? maybe a 61? Dont tell me your going to build that 59 that Brent practically gave you. And heres something for the y-bones...... Next time do a wishbone. They give you a more balanced suspension. Yes you have to cut the frame, however it will allow you to do more with the car.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 03:56 AM~5930934
> *Yeah quarter panel buckled.  Cracked the frame.  New frame for next year though.  And Tommy you always got something new comming out.  Cant wait to see it. How about a little peek, is it a 64? maybe a 61?  Dont tell me your going to build that 59 that Brent practically gave you.  And heres something for the y-bones...... Next time do a wishbone.  They give you a more balanced suspension.  Yes you have to cut the frame, however it will allow you to do more with the car.
> *


ive done a slingshot about 4 years ago...


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 02:56 AM~5930934
> *Yeah quarter panel buckled.  Cracked the frame.  New frame for next year though.  And Tommy you always got something new comming out.  Cant wait to see it. How about a little peek, is it a 64? maybe a 61?  Dont tell me your going to build that 59 that Brent practically gave you.  And heres something for the y-bones...... Next time do a wishbone.  They give you a more balanced suspension.  Yes you have to cut the frame, however it will allow you to do more with the car.
> *




Sorry Jimmy, that should read "Tommy and Jimmy you two always have something new comming out." I didn't mean to leave you out.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 10:56 AM~5930934
> *They give you a more balanced suspension.  Yes you have to cut the frame, however it will allow you to do more with the car.
> *


what can you do more with the car? with a rigid axle it doesn't make a difference where the axle rotation xentral point is. you can rotate the axle with a y-bone in all positions as with a slingshot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Aug 9 2006, 05:50 AM~5931603
> *what can you do more with the car? with a rigid axle it doesn't make a difference where the axle rotation xentral point is. you can rotate the axle with a y-bone in all positions as with a slingshot.
> *


what he means is that with the slingshot you are able to keep a better pinion angle locked up or layed out, its also going to give you a much higher lock up



if you dont care about the high lockup then the "ybone" will be just fine


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 01:56 AM~5930934
> *Yeah quarter panel buckled.  Cracked the frame.  New frame for next year though.  And Tommy you always got something new comming out.  Cant wait to see it. How about a little peek, is it a 64? maybe a 61?  Dont tell me your going to build that 59 that Brent practically gave you.  And heres something for the y-bones...... Next time do a wishbone.  They give you a more balanced suspension.  Yes you have to cut the frame, however it will allow you to do more with the car.
> *


no its not a 64, not a 61, and i sold the 59 from brent. 3 stikes youre out


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 02:56 AM~5930934
> *Yeah quarter panel buckled.  Cracked the frame.  New frame for next year though.  And Tommy you always got something new comming out.  Cant wait to see it. How about a little peek, is it a 64? maybe a 61?  Dont tell me your going to build that 59 that Brent practically gave you.  And heres something for the y-bones...... Next time do a wishbone.  They give you a more balanced suspension.  Yes you have to cut the frame, however it will allow you to do more with the car.
> *


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 03:21 PM~5931692
> *what he means is that with the slingshot you are able to keep a better pinion angle locked up or layed out,  its also going to give you a much higher lock up
> if you dont care about the high lockup then the "ybone" will be just fine
> *


do you think 14" cylinders are ok with a y-bone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Aug 9 2006, 06:45 AM~5931770
> *do you think 14" cylinders are ok with a y-bone?
> *


i have only done two with a y bone and used 10 inch cylinders both times. in my opinion i wouldn't use anything bigger. i recommend a slingshot for anything over a 10


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 06:21 AM~5931692
> *what he means is that with the slingshot you are able to keep a better pinion angle locked up or layed out,  its also going to give you a much higher lock up
> if you dont care about the high lockup then the "ybone" will be just fine
> *



Try telling that to 4-link fans :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 06:51 AM~5931790
> *Try telling that to 4-link fans  :uh:
> *


what are you talking about :uh:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 06:53 AM~5931804
> *what are you talking about  :uh:
> *


I don't know why make a 4-link setup over a slingshot

when a slingshot's so much better :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 06:53 AM~5931804
> *what are you talking about  :uh:
> *


I don't know why make a 4-link setup over a slingshot

when a slingshot's so much better :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 03:56 AM~5930934
> *..... Next time do a wishbone.  They give you a more balanced suspension.  Yes you have to cut the frame, however it will allow you to do more with the car.
> *


Well I've already painted my frame, and chromed my rear end so I'm interested in the y bone so I don't have to do any welding or modifications


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

For a y-bone no but for a slingshot yes


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 07:04 AM~5931837
> *I don't know why make a 4-link setup over a slingshot
> 
> when a slingshot's so much better :biggrin:
> *


THAT STATEMENT MAKES NO SENCE, each car is different, i wouldn't put a slingshot (wishbone) on a truck or a g-body :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

:banghead: geeez someone just shoot me



i forgot that fantasycustoms was really lavishlows. i wouldnt even tried to explain :angry:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 08:27 AM~5931915
> *THAT STATEMENT MAKES NO SENCE,      each car is different, i wouldn't put a slingshot (wishbone) on a truck or a g-body  :uh:
> *




Tommy we all know the deal with Lavish. He is just an idiot. I also agree I wouldn't do anything more than 10's with a y-bone. I just did a 64 with 10's and a Y and it worked well. However any larger and I would have had to do a nice wishbone. C'mon Jimmy give me a little snippit. Just something to wet my pallet.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 07:42 AM~5931969
> *Tommy we all know the deal with Lavish.  He is just an idiot. I also agree I wouldn't do anything more than 10's with a y-bone.  I just did a 64 with 10's and a Y and it worked well.  However any larger and I would have had to do a nice wishbone.  C'mon Jimmy give me a little snippit.  Just something to wet my pallet.
> *


Keep talking shit :biggrin: 

Someone has a suprise for you :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh dont tell me after all your name changes you finally decided to build something. Yeah come get me. Hop all over me. If you ever decide to hop against me you better bring everything you got and more. Shit the only thing you could do is borrow a car from Ron Eggers or maybe Tommy's 60.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

well this topic went to shit... :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 9 2006, 12:01 PM~5933044
> *well this topic went to shit... :biggrin:
> *



Theres not much left to talk about. I'll give you the cliff notes if you like. LOL.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

has anyone used a 58 impala setup ?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

It will work with some modification. You might have to lengthen it a bit. But it will only hold 10's. Wishbone still the best way to go.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 07:50 AM~5931782
> *i have only done two with a y bone and used 10 inch cylinders both times.  in my opinion i wouldn't use anything bigger.  i recommend a slingshot for anything over a 10
> *


BOOM


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Aug 9 2006, 01:42 PM~5933357
> *It will work with some modification.  You might have to lengthen it a bit.  But it will only hold 10's.  Wishbone still the best way to go.
> *


i just dont want shifting, i could car less about haveing circus lift, been there, done that, i just want a fun street setup with no shifting


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 9 2006, 04:42 PM~5934879
> *i just dont want shifting, i could car less about haveing circus lift, been there, done that, i just want a fun street setup with no shifting
> *


x's2


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 9 2006, 02:42 PM~5934879
> *i just dont want shifting, i could car less about haveing circus lift, been there, done that, i just want a fun street setup with no shifting
> *


the y bone is by design very stable, but if you build it with weak crappy bushings its going to sway.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 05:41 PM~5935271
> *the y bone is by design very stable, but if you build it with weak crappy bushings its going to sway.
> *


what about with them hyme joints..........that shit don't look too stable


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 05:41 PM~5935271
> *the y bone is by design very stable, but if you build it with weak crappy bushings its going to sway.
> *


i know its stable, anything will sway will bad bushings, even a slingshot setup....
i use the ones from sucidedoors.com, they are 10bucks each for the the sleeve and urthane bushings http://www.suicidedoors.com/4-LinkWeldonBarEnds.php


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

I use 3/4 hyme joints and have never had a problem. You could use hymes for the y-bones instead of bushings, however you would have to make up some spacers or new brackets to mount on the frame.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

this aint on a impala.. Its accually the frame we just built to body drop a 99 s10..custom built frame from the firewall back...thisis the rear setup.. onna ad a few more things in later.. The dumbass we are doin it for is using bags .. we tried to talk him into juice.. But he wants to use bags and the bags are goin on the lower bats near the pivot


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 13 2006, 04:30 AM~5957282
> *this aint on a impala.. Its accually the frame we just built to body drop a 99 s10..custom built frame from the firewall back...thisis the rear setup.. onna ad a few more things in later.. The dumbass we are doin it for is using bags .. we tried to talk him into juice.. But he wants to use bags and the bags are goin on the lower bats near the pivot
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks like its turning out pretty nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 13 2006, 04:30 AM~5957282
> *this aint on a impala.. Its accually the frame we just built to body drop a 99 s10..custom built frame from the firewall back...thisis the rear setup.. onna ad a few more things in later.. The dumbass we are doin it for is using bags .. we tried to talk him into juice.. But he wants to use bags and the bags are goin on the lower bats near the pivot
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, so with the modified frame do you still raise the floor or is this to keep the stock floor


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 13 2006, 06:42 AM~5957444
> *looks good,  so with the modified frame do you still raise the floor or is this to keep the stock floor
> *


This is too keep the stock floor.. we wanted to do a traditional body drop also but we wouldnt have room for the motor.. we are throwing in a 350.. But we have to channel out the center of the cab floor so the tranny clears far enough back..And that god forbiddin spike took us almost 3 hours to get right.. all the grinding and hammering and clamping.. but we finlly got it pretty even and sharp.. we call it the roadkill stick


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You can clearly see how the "fixed" mounts would bind up in a 3


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2006, 08:27 AM~5963979
> *You can clearly see how the "fixed" mounts would bind up in a 3
> *


 well accually the fixed mounts aren't supposed to turn.. The mounts at the opposite end its the one that moves.. We do all our wishbones/3 links like this.. As long as the end on the top of the axel flexes it will let the truck flew.. and the lower bars also have ends that flex..


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## JDAWG2COOL (Aug 14, 2006)

DROP DAT SHIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 14 2006, 09:40 AM~5964023
> *well accually the fixed mounts aren't supposed to turn.. The mounts at the opposite end its the one that moves.. We do all our wishbones/3 links like this.. As long as the end on the top of the axel flexes it will let the truck flew.. and the lower bars also have ends that flex..
> *


I might not be looking at the image correctly, but to me I can't see where the mount above the pumpkin swivels or can move besides up and down? A three will need horizontal and vertical play


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2006, 06:17 PM~5967903
> *I might not be looking at the image correctly, but to me I can't see where the mount above the pumpkin swivels or can move besides up and down? A three will need horizontal and vertical play
> *


THe end at the pumpkin is called a jimmy joint


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

more pics :0


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 21 2006, 03:47 AM~6213676
> *more pics  :0
> 
> 
> ...


why didn't you use the stock mounts on the frame?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING, GOING THRU ALL THAT TROUBLE AND NOT USE STOCK MOUNTS. 

ALSO NOT A GOOD IDEA TO HEAT UP CHROMOLY D.O.M TUBE, MAKES IT BRITTLE


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Sep 21 2006, 12:44 AM~6215233
> *why didn't you use the stock mounts on the frame?
> *


its not mine, i just found it on here,
i would use the stock mount, and run bushings too, that setup will prolly bind or break when its in 3wheel or sidetoside


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 20 2006, 06:47 PM~6213676
> *more pics  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY PIC!!!!.....not sure why the stock mounts werent used, my buddy had the frame wrapped by some dude who fabricated it that way.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Sep 21 2006, 07:24 AM~6216362
> *THATS MY PIC!!!!.....not sure why the stock mounts werent used, my buddy had the frame wrapped by some dude who fabricated it that way.
> *


have you tried it out yet?


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

I'ved called bowtie connection south in Miami and they wanted $ 700 for the Y (not the wish bone) plus shipping. the sameone thats on Certified Gangster


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Sep 22 2006, 05:27 AM~6220911
> *I'ved called bowtie connection south in Miami and they wanted $ 700 for the Y (not the wish bone) plus shipping. the sameone thats on Certified Gangster
> *


that's teally a lot for 2 tubes, 3 joints and 1 hour of labour...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Sep 21 2006, 10:27 PM~6220911
> *I'ved called bowtie connection south in Miami and they wanted $ 700 for the Y (not the wish bone) plus shipping. the sameone thats on Certified Gangster
> *


ouch... better be show chrome, and it better work, ive yet to hear anyone that has used this and say for shure how good it works


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

All I know is that those cars that have them are show cars. I dont think they drive these cars to really put the Y to the test.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Sep 22 2006, 06:42 PM~6227041
> *All I know is that those cars that have them are show cars. I dont think they drive these cars to really put the Y to the test.
> *


i think your right, i made one but im not useing it...doesnt look safe


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 20 2006, 07:47 PM~6213676
> *more pics  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Is that frame twisted or is the camera held crooked?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 19 2006, 08:40 AM~6784813
> *Is that frame twisted or is the camera held crooked?
> *


 musta been drunk the day i took that pic


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 19 2006, 12:20 PM~6785337
> *musta been drunk the day i took that pic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How does the Y-bone work with 14's or bigger


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2006, 04:27 PM~6802959
> *How does the Y-bone work with 14's or bigger
> *


good question. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2006, 09:27 AM~6802959
> *How does the Y-bone work with 14's or bigger
> *


it wouldnt work well cuz it would bind your ujoints


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

Does anyone have measurements on building the y-bone


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GICruiser_@Dec 23 2006, 04:50 PM~6811104
> *Does anyone have measurements on building the y-bone
> *


ill measure the one i built


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/kerrbss/DSC00760.jpg


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/kerrbss/forjink.jpg


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hope that helps, oh and im changing the 2 top points to run bushings not hymes....hope that helps


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the one i just posted is a redesigned version of the first pic in this post...that ones my buddies....was built by someone else.....this one i built


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 24 2006, 11:12 AM~6814413
> *http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/kerrbss/forjink.jpg
> *


was this set up ever finished?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 24 2006, 12:01 PM~6815184
> *was this set up ever finished?
> *


no im stilll building my ragtop....might use it im not sure yet.....were not useing the other one in the pic that YOU posted...thats my buddies for his 62, hes going with a 4 link and a g body rearend...so that one is just a paper weight


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Kerrbss.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GICruiser_@Dec 24 2006, 12:47 PM~6815470
> *Thanks Kerrbss.
> *


not a problem


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 24 2006, 12:36 PM~6815397
> *no im stilll building my ragtop....might use it im not sure yet.....were not useing the other one in the pic that YOU posted...thats my buddies for his 62, hes going with a 4 link and a g body rearend...so that one is just a paper weight
> *


why is he going with a g body rear end


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2006, 05:06 PM~6816351
> *why is he going with a g body rear end
> *


I was told that g-body rear ends works wonders in 61-64 x-frames. A little known secret in the lowriding world


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i was just curious, i heard ford, toyota, but i broke alot of axles on my dancers with g body rear ends


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2006, 03:37 PM~6816510
> *i was just curious, i heard ford, toyota, but i broke alot of axles on my dancers with g body rear ends
> *


i want to do a ford 9", toyota rears look like DICK


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we keep the same housing just put different bearing ends and h.d. bolt in axles


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 24 2006, 03:38 PM~6816814
> *i want to do a ford 9", toyota rears look like DICK
> *


Toyota rears look real clean I think.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 24 2006, 05:34 PM~6816502
> *I was told that g-body rear ends works wonders in 61-64 x-frames. A little known secret in the lowriding world
> *


they allow u to run skirts and keep the rearend from shifting,ive seen one in person and it doesnt look good at all


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Dec 26 2006, 12:32 AM~6825353
> *Toyota rears look real clean I think.
> *


x2, plus the axels wont fall out like impala rears, and u can run skirts with em :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 4 2006, 08:50 PM~5905688
> *be honest has anyone with real street cars driven with a wishbone or y bone. im not talking down the street, off the trailer, into the pit, or a project. i mean driving on the freeway with a trunk full of batteries going into a turn and shit.
> *



The fastest i have driven my 64 was around 65mph on the highway - Almost fully locked up @ 48'' (Bottom of Bumper)........... 

Driving like that seems a little too unsafe because you can hardly see the road ahead of you ........ The highway gets a little bumpy too in some spots ......... I did not maintain that speed for more than a couple of miles & averaged back out to around 45 before i made my exit............

I had 20'' cylinders, Wishbone, 5 ton springs in rear , Full Stack of 4.5 tons in front, 14 batteries..............


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats my buddies y bone in the very first pic of this thread...now he wants to use it on his car....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 19 2006, 08:14 PM~5805999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ones mine, im useing it, im changing it a little thou....i dont want hymes at the top so ima make some brackets for bushings


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

top


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Who makes and sells them now............chromed or not.................


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Feb 22 2007, 07:34 PM~7330550
> *Who makes and sells them now............chromed or not.................
> *


just make your own, there super easy


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

With this setup do you have to extend the lower trailing arms any with 18in cylinders to keep 14s from hitting the body?When locked up?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 1 2007, 11:09 AM~7380927
> *With this setup do you have to extend the lower trailing arms any with 18in cylinders to keep 14s from hitting the body?When locked up?
> *


i would not run 18s with this setup, your ujoints will bind, also i wouldnt run extended lowers unless you have a hopper,cuz when you lower your car your wheels wont be centered in your wheel well


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 1 2007, 02:54 PM~7383470
> *i would not run 18s with this setup, your ujoints will bind, also i wouldnt run extended lowers unless you have a hopper,cuz when you lower your car your wheels wont be centered in your wheel well
> *


Alright thanks for the info. And yes i am building a hopper so i will need to extent the bottom trailing arms
Thanks again


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 26 2006, 02:09 AM~6826052
> *x2, plus the axels wont fall out like impala rears, and u can run skirts with em :0
> *


is there a topic on toyota rear ends. im intrested


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by renus_@Mar 7 2007, 11:01 PM~7432753
> *is there a topic on toyota rear ends. im intrested
> *


ill bump it up once the search gets working


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by renus_@Mar 7 2007, 11:01 PM~7432753
> *is there a topic on toyota rear ends. im intrested
> *


2 good ones  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...08171&hl=toyota
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...63855&hl=toyota


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 7 2007, 11:30 PM~7433579
> *ill bump it up once the search gets working
> *


thanks


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

does anybody know where to get the marked bracket on this picture:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Mar 8 2007, 10:21 AM~7436256
> *does anybody know where to get the marked bracket on this picture:
> 
> 
> ...


its a 2nd banana bar bracket


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Mar 8 2007, 12:21 PM~7436256
> *does anybody know where to get the marked bracket on this picture:
> 
> 
> ...


post a wtb add on here, u should find lots of them


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

i started doing a y-bone:



















cause i didn't find a bracket for the upper trailing arm, i decided to do it by myself:









the finished y-bone. ready to try it:









as you can see, i thought about it will hit the differential gear. even if the frame lays on the floor, there is enough clerance.










black painted and bolt on:



















don't worry about the hyme joint, it's made to withstand forever 2,1tons and for a short time 4,2 tons. 

i tried shaking the car to see, whether the axle sways. but the only thing that sway are my 13" tires. the axle moves exactly like the belly. 

i moved the rear axle on purpose very close to the left inner fender. the clearance between the tire and inner fender was one finger. i thought: if the car will sway into a curve, the wheel should rubber on the inner fender and i should hear a noise like your car is dropped to much. if the y-bone is strong enough, nothing will happen. well, a friend of mine followed me with another car, and told me i drive so crazy, he thought the tires will come off the wheels, but the y-bone withstands my testdrive. after that i centered the axle and the car is ready to cruise.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

X2

Cutting and welding that crossover bar is not a good idea. That should be bent with a tube bender for maximum strength. There are also larger stronger hiems joints and pivot bushings out there.


----------



## cadillac88 (Dec 25, 2005)

:uh: :ugh: :uh: 
that dont look safe


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

post pics of it in action rear lifted


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

impala 63 1, what size cylinders do you have in the back? i have 12z and was thinkin of makin a wishbone this winter. but now im rethinking this so that i can utilize the bannana bar mount instead of messin with welding to the upper portion of the differential.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 19 2007, 05:45 AM~9036912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I built this y link this car has 16" cylinders


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

tap them bushings so you can use a zerk fitting and grease them.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

anybody did a wishbone for a 68-id really like to see pics if so


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 19 2007, 11:41 AM~9037993
> *anybody did a wishbone for a 68-id really like to see pics if so
> *


they are mosty for the xframe impalas


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 19 2007, 11:28 PM~9043529
> *they are mosty for the xframe impalas
> *


yea i know lol-tryin to do mine different :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Oct 19 2007, 08:23 AM~9037867
> *I built this y link this car has 16" cylinders
> *



i know im gunna get some hatez on this question but, does that car side to side? and also do you get any sway when changing lanes at high speeds?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

side to side fine handles great


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Oct 29 2007, 05:05 AM~9103052
> *side to side fine handles great
> *


i can confirm that.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Oct 29 2007, 04:50 AM~9104774
> *i can confirm that.
> *


you put alot of miles on yours didnt you? :cheesy:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 29 2007, 10:59 AM~9104782
> *you put alot of miles on yours didnt you? :cheesy:
> *


it must be something between 3000 - 4000 mls


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Oct 29 2007, 05:08 PM~9108248
> *it must be something between 3000 - 4000 mls
> *


nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Oct 19 2007, 08:23 AM~9037867
> *I built this y link this car has 16" cylinders
> *


I have 16's for mine. Do you have specs or dimensions on that Y Bar?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jan 12 2008, 10:28 AM~9674883
> *I have 16's for mine. Do you have specs or dimensions on that Y Bar?
> *


i wouldnt recomend that y bone setup for anything bigger than 12s, 12s and up would work better with a traditinal slingshot setup


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

looks like im gonna give the y bone a try, see what happens, any new info from people who tried it?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

blackmagic and reds is makeing them now 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=451356&st=0
















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=425914&hl=


----------

